#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Встречи Московской общины Тхеравады в центре Римэ

## Raudex

Если никто не против - буду публиковать здесь объявление о встречах Московской общины Тхеравдады.
Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 30 апреля, как всегда ждём всех желающих.

----------

Амв (10.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (29.04.2017), Инга Че (30.04.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 7 мая, как всегда ждём всех желающих.
Правда вероятнее всего не будет лекции, но ничего, что нибудь придумаем, можно просто поболтать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.05.2017)

----------


## Джигме

Raudex а Вы снова стали Бикху?

----------


## Raudex

> Raudex а Вы снова стали Бикху?


Да вообще-то уж 3 года как  :Smilie:

----------

Амв (10.05.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию расписанию Упосатхи, 14 мая, как всегда ждём всех желающих.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.05.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Есть такая идея:
Я подумал тут, что мог бы приходить, скажем, на час пораньше. чем начинаются наши стандартные 11-часовые встречи в Центре. Для того что б люди могли просто неформально поболтать за чаем, что б вводить в курс дела новичков и просто захожих случайно, иными словами - *час в свободном формате*. Обычно наши занятия зарегулированы регламентом, в обед болтать не физиологично  :Wink: , а под конец как правило уже все уставшие и спешат домой.
Я пока не решил окончательно, так что надеюсь выслушать доводы "за" и "против"

----------

Ануруддха (16.05.2017)

----------


## Джигме

Очень рад за Вас. Все в той же традиции? Где нынче обитаете? 
ПС  Давно не был на БФ

----------


## Raudex

> Очень рад за Вас. Все в той же традиции?


Всё также как и было


> Где нынче обитаете? 
> ПС  Давно не был на БФ


Я в Москве.

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 21 мая, как всегда ждём всех желающих.
Обращаю внимание, что я отныне постараюсь открывать центр в 10 часов и проводить с гостями обещанный выше час в свободном формате.

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 28 мая, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*, надеюсь это теперь станет стандартным временем начала (кроме Затворов на Упостаху, разумеется).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 4 июня, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.06.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт 11 июня, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*. Лекции не будет, но придумаем что обсудить.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 25 июня, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 2 июля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.06.2017)

----------


## Anthony

Римэ... Тхеравада... Не кошерно же вроде с тхиртиками в одном поле присаживаться.

----------


## Raudex

> Римэ... Тхеравада... Не кошерно же вроде с тхиртиками в одном поле присаживаться.


Нет никаких проблем во взаимоотношениях. Хозяева Центра одобряют наши занятия, часто присутствую на них. Доктринальные различия нам не мешают.
А убранство самого центра это вторичный фактор.

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча будет посвящена Асалха Пудже, пройдёт по расписанию расписанию Упосатхи, 9 июля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Начало в 9.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.07.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 16 июля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.07.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 23 июля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*. Лекции не будет, после обеда пообщаемся в свободном формате.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.07.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт 30 июля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Меня в этот раз не будет, потому открытие в *11 часов*.

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию расписанию Упосатхи, 6 августа, как всегда ждём всех желающих.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.08.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Внимание!
13 августа занятие в центре Римэ отменяется.

Вместо него мы решили *12 августа* коллективно посетить Бирманский Тхеравадинский Центр в Балашихе.
Как и последние несколько недель там будут проводить очередной _массовый постриг_. Начало мероприятия - *9 часов утра*.
Выдвигаемся на личном транспорте, пока есть несколько свободных мест, но, возможно, часть людей решит ехать автобусом.

На всякий случай точный адрес: Балашиха, Владимирская улица, дом 101
Добраться можно от метро Партизанская, автобусом или маршруткой 322 (следует в Ногинск). Остановка называется "Школа". Ехать примерно 1 час.

Дом выглядит вот так (на карте яндекса ошибочно дом отмечен как 99, правильный номер хорошо видно на панораме - 101, синяя табличка справа на заборе).

Если кто вдруг решит присоединится, или просто что то уточнить - пишите мне личку (или в соцсети, как удобнее), с радостью отвечу.

----------


## Raudex

несколько фот

----------

sergey (14.08.2017), Vladiimir (14.08.2017), Антарадхана (14.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (14.08.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 20 августа, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*. Лекции не будет, после обеда пообщаемся в свободном формате.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.08.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Говорят, однако, таки будет лекция...

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 27 августа, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2017)

----------


## Raudex

альтернативная ссылка на трансляцию

----------

Дубинин (27.08.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 3 сентября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Начало в 9.
Прямая ссылка на трансляцию

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 10 сентября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*
Прямая ссылка на трансляцию

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 17 сентября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*
Прямая ссылка на трансляцию
Также сообщаем, что собираемся 16 сентября вот на это мероприятие. Ищите там нас, кому интересно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Попал немножко в кадр

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2017), Дубинин (16.09.2017), Пема Дролкар (06.10.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 24 сентября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*
Прямая ссылка на трансляцию

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 1 октября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*
Прямая ссылка на трансляцию

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2017), КсенияС (29.09.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 8 октября (праздник Паварана), как всегда ждём всех желающих. Начало в 9.
Прямая ссылка на трансляцию.
Сам я приду к обеду, извиняюсь, обстоятельства.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 15 октября, как всегда ждём всех желающих.
Сам я простудился, не смогу приехать и открыть центр пораньше, посему открытие в *11 часов*.
Но я буду смотреть трансляцию вместе с вами  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 22 октября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*
Прямая ссылка на трансляцию

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.10.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 29 октября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*
Прямая ссылка на трансляцию

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2017), Гошка (26.10.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 4 ноября (ВНИМАНИЕ, занятие однократно перенесено на субботу!), как всегда ждём всех желающих. Начало в 9.
Прямая ссылка на трансляцию.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 12 ноября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*
Прямая ссылка на трансляцию
Возможно участие монахов из Камбоджи

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2017)

----------


## Raudex

> Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 12 ноября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*
> Прямая ссылка на трансляцию
> Возможно участие монахов из Камбоджи


Сегодня было людно

----------

sergey (13.11.2017), Алик (13.11.2017), Ануруддха (12.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (13.11.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Пишу заранее. Мы предварительно решили *вместо* воскресной встречи 19 ноября, посетить бирманский центр в Балашихе, 10:00, 18-го числа, то есть в субботу.
Там соберётся снова много монахов, как это было 12-го.
Если кто желает присоединиться - дайте знать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.11.2017)

----------


## Raudex

> Пишу заранее. Мы предварительно решили *вместо* воскресной встречи 19 ноября, посетить бирманский центр в Балашихе, 10:00, 18-го числа, то есть в субботу.
> Там соберётся снова много монахов, как это было 12-го.
> Если кто желает присоединиться - дайте знать.


Планы поменялись, группа разделилась, в Балашиху едут не все, часть придут как обычно в воскресенье к 11 в центр Римэ. Так что в силе *оба* мероприятия.

----------


## Raudex

Итак, интернациональное мероприятие в Бирманском центре в Балашихе начнётся в 10 утра в субботу 18 ноября.
В программе: церемония, дана, общение.

Адрес Балашиха, Владимирская улица, дом 101
Добраться можно маршрутками или загородными автобусами, следующими от метро Партизанская или Перово в направлении Ногинска. Остановка называется "Школа".

Группа, которая едет своим ходом, встречается в метро Перово, у первого вагона из центра в субботу в 9, кто желает - может присоединится без особого предупреждения. Я тоже еду с этой группой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2017)

----------


## Raudex

немного фото из бирманского центра 

Тем не менее завтра, в воскресенье 19 ноября пройдёт также и плановая встреча в центре Римэ, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в 11 (!) часов

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 26 ноября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *10 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2017)

----------


## Raudex

*3 декабря*, община примет участие в мероприятии Бирманского центра (аналогичном тому, которое проходило 18 ноября).
Приглашаются все желающие.
Таким образом стандартное воскресное мероприятие в центре Римэ отменяется.

Адрес Бирманского центра: Балашиха, Владимирская улица, дом 101 
Добраться можно маршрутками или загородными автобусами от метро Партизанская или Перово, следующими в направлении Ногинска. Остановка называется "Школа". 

Группа, которая едет своим ходом, снова встречается в метро Перово, у первого вагона из центра в 9 утра, кто желает - может присоединится без особого предупреждения.
Я там буду, узнать меня легко  :Smilie: .

----------

Neroli (30.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (30.11.2017)

----------


## Raudex

3 фото с воскресного мероприятия.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.12.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Чего-то народ не весел (молчу- молчу- .. одухотворён). но вы  как всегда великолепны..

----------

Альбина (04.12.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 10 декабря, как всегда ждём всех желающих.
Я не уверен, смогу ли приехать и открыть в 10, так что ориентируйтесь пожалуйста на *11* часов
Прямая ссылка на трансляцию

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 17 декабря, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*
(меня не будет)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2017)

----------


## Raudex

*20 декабря*, в среду, проведём внеплановую вечернюю встречу в центре Римэ. Примерно с 16 до 20 часов. Приглашаем как обычно всех желающих.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.12.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 24 декабря, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*
(меня не будет)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, но не в воскресенье, как обычно, а *в субботу 30 декабря*, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*
(меня не будет)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.12.2017)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 7 января, как всегда ждём всех желающих.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 14 января, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.01.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Завтра, в субботу 20 января Бирманский Культурный центр проводит мероприятие в формате Конференции.
Пройдёт она по адресу: Москва, улица Бахрушина, дом 32, корп.1.  (Это в центре, недалеко от Павелецкой).
Вход свободный , приглашены всё желающие. Начало в 13:00. Сбор участников с 12:00
Мероприятие ожидает быть весьма представительным.
Наша община там также будет представлена, от нас будет даже один из докладчиков.

Очередная воскресная встреча 21 января отменена не будет. Также ожидаем всех желающих в центре Римэ.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2018)

----------


## Raudex



----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 28 января, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*
(меня не будет, болею)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.01.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 4 февраля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *9 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 11 февраля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.02.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 18 февраля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.02.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 25 февраля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 4 марта, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *9 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.03.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 11 марта, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.03.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 25 марта, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 1 апреля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *9 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.03.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 8 апреля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.04.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 22 апреля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.04.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 29 апреля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *9 часов*
(я тоже, наконец, приду, а то болел долго)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.04.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 6 мая, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*
(я снова заболел и не приду)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.05.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 13 мая, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.05.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 20 мая, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*
(я не приду, позвали в гости)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.05.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Встреча посещённая празднику Висакха Пуджа пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 27 мая, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *9 часов*.
Напоминаем, что вовсе не обязательно приходить к самому началу занятий. Можно приходить и на отдельные части программы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.05.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 3 июня, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Vladiimir (01.06.2018), Владимир Николаевич (31.05.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 10 июня, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2018)

----------


## Raudex

В эту субботу *16 июня* в Бирманском центре в Балашихе состоится очередное мероприятие связанное с Упасампадой (Полным посвящением в бхиккху). Начало в *10* утра
В программе: церемония, дана, общение.

Адрес Балашиха, Владимирская улица, дом 101
Добраться можно маршрутками или загородными автобусами от метро Партизанская или Перово, следующими в направлении Ногинска. Остановка называется "Школа".

Группа, которая едет своим ходом, встречается в метро Перово, у первого вагона из центра в субботу в 9, кто желает - может присоединится без особого предупреждения. Я тоже еду с этой группой.

Основное воскресное занятие Общины в центре Римэ *также будет проведено*, в обычное время, по стандартному расписанию, 17 июня, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.06.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 24 июля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *9 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.06.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 8 июля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.07.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Внимание! Занятие 15 июля отменяется.

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 22 июля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.07.2018)

----------


## Raudex

В эту субботу *4 августа* в Бирманском центре в Балашихе состоится очередное мероприятие связанное с *Упасампадой* (Полным посвящением в бхиккху). Начало в *10* утра.
В программе: церемония, сангха-дана, общение, бесплатный обед. Желающие сделать пожертвование пищи могут привезти её с собой, лучше всего - несколько однотипных полуфабрикатов. Сангха-дана выглядит вот так.

Адрес Балашиха, Владимирская улица, дом 101
Добраться можно маршрутками или загородными автобусами от метро Партизанская или Перово, следующими в направлении Ногинска по Горьковскому . Остановка называется "Школа".

Группа, которая едет своим ходом, встречается в метро Перово, у первого вагона из центра в субботу в *8:30*, *кто желает - может присоединится* без предупреждения и предварительного уговора. Я тоже еду с этой группой и узнать меня легко. Обращаю внимание, что это завершающее мероприятие летнего цикла Посвящений в бирманском центре, следующие будут уже только в следующем году.



*Основное воскресное занятие Общины* в центре Римэ *также будет проведено*, в обычное время, по стандартному расписанию, *5 августа*, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2018)

----------


## Raudex

было круто
https://www.facebook.com/raudex/posts/1965401036843747
https://www.facebook.com/raudex/posts/1967336346650216
https://www.facebook.com/Acchriya/po...24800447547461

----------

Vladiimir (06.08.2018), Ануруддха (05.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (05.08.2018), Кеин (06.08.2018)

----------


## Ануруддха

А кто принимал монашеское посвящение?

----------


## Raudex

> А кто принимал монашеское посвящение?


Люди из нашей общины: Велеслав и Роман (его в сети нет нигде). В этом сезоне были ещё постриги наших соотечественников, но с ними я едва знаком. В целом церемония проводится по всем правилам, какой-либо халтуры я не приметил.

----------

Vladiimir (06.08.2018), Кхьенце Гьял (06.08.2018)

----------


## Ануруддха

Молодцы, поздравляю!

----------

Raudex (06.08.2018), Кхьенце Гьял (06.08.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 12 августа, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*
Возможен гостевой визит монаха из Камбоджи, в связи с этим программа, вероятно, будет скорректирована.

Также на вечер того же дня запланировано мероприятие в посольстве Бирмы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.08.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Теперь мы официально существуем.

----------

Vladiimir (13.08.2018), Антарадхана (13.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (13.08.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 19 августа, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.08.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 26 августа, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Начало в *9*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.08.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 2 сентября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.08.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 9 сентября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 23 сентября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Начало в *9*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 30 сентября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 7 октября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.10.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 14 октября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 28 октября. Паварана - конец Вассы. Как всегда ждём всех желающих. Начало в *9*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 11 ноября, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.11.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 2 декабря, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 9 декабря, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*. В этот раз ожидаем в гости бхиккху со Шри-Ланки.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 16 декабря, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 23 декабря, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Начало в *9*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.12.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 30 декабря, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*.
В этот раз помянем Валерия Родионова.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.12.2018)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 6 января, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.01.2019)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по расписанию Упосатхи, 20 января, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Начало в *9*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2019)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 3 февраля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2019)

----------


## Raudex

Очередная встреча пройдёт по стандартному расписанию, 10 февраля, как всегда ждём всех желающих. Открытие в *11 часов*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.02.2019)

----------


## Raudex

*7 июля* в Бирманском центре в Балашихе состоится очередное мероприятие связанное с Упасампадой (Полным посвящением в бхиккху). Начало в *9* утра. 
В программе: церемония, сангха-дана, общение, бесплатный обед. Желающие сделать пожертвование пищи могут привезти её с собой, лучше всего - несколько однотипных полуфабрикатов.

Адрес Балашиха, Владимирская улица, дом 101 
Добраться можно маршрутками или загородными автобусами от метро Партизанская или Перово, следующими в направлении Ногинска по Горьковскому шоссе. Остановка называется "Школа". 

Группа, которая едет своим ходом, встречается в метро Перово, у первого вагона из центра в воскресенье в *8:00*, кто желает - может присоединится без предупреждения и предварительного уговора. Я тоже еду с этой группой и узнать меня легко.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.07.2019)

----------

